# Lets try this agan some pics



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

New truck letters and yard sign at h.s baseball field.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

had to get a newer truck last month a 2001 dodge ram 2500. I traded some labor for the yard sign at the ball diamond it is 4ft x 8ft and on display for 5 years. are baseball team is the best in the state 31 and 1 this year and just won a Major tournament. I love it:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Burt!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The little dude grows on you. Let me know the return on the ball field sign.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill keep it updated on the roi on the sign, Ill be happy with just the name recognition


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the little dude too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a local GC here named "Hey Dude Construction" they seem to always have good jobs cooking. 

Any way, looks good Dude!


----------

